
Delete your account - imartin2k
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/28/delete-your-account
======
orthoganol
> Journalists need your technical expertise to secure their devices, set up
> secure drops, and understand the data coming out of the countless leaks that
> are sure to come.

This strikes me as hypocrisy seeing as almost everyone, including the media,
threw WikiLeaks under the bus last year.

~~~
meritt
That is because WikiLeaks decided to become politically opportunistic with
what they chose to leak and when they chose to leak it, instead of simply
leaking everything immediately after receipt.

~~~
generic_user
It was the content that did the damage not the timing. There was a lot of
unethical and illegal activity that was exposed. Those implicated are are not
fit to hold office.

~~~
meritt
I agree with you that the content was absolutely damaging.

The Podesta leaks began 1 hour after Trump's pussy-grabbing video was
published, and continued every single day until November 9th. The timing was
absolutely strategic and politically motivated. If you still think the timing
wasn't relevant, I have a bridge to sell you.

------
imchillyb
> "Ignore their false produce and read real news from a real source you trust.
> Pay for media."

Brought to you by the very people selling your data, infecting your computers
with malvertisements, bowing to their corporate masters and shoveling you
shill-dirt for breakfast lunch and dinner.

Don't do ANY of that bullshit. Use the tools available to you. If you don't
someone else will, and they probably already do.

Don't go back to the way we were; it was horrid. Don't let the corporate
hegemony rule you through news. They've been doing that for centuries. Fight
back AGAINST THEM!

You heard me. AGAINST THEM, not with them.

~~~
lnrdgmz
> Brought to you by the very people selling your data, infecting your
> computers with malvertisements, bowing to their corporate masters and
> shoveling you shill-dirt for breakfast lunch and dinner.

Buy a newspaper.

Edit: Or a weekly periodical which employs fact-checkers.

------
firepoet
I found it ironic that the "Delete your account" post had a Facebook feed
underneath it.

------
grabcocque
It's kinda cute that he thinks that "marching" is where change happens.
Marching is just a mildly evolved form of impotently virtue signalling on
Twitter.

~~~
ChrisLTD
Unless you're a celebrity, Tweeting for change is probably worse than
pointless, but it can be cathartic.

Meanwhile, protests have actually spurred change throughout history. See
Gandhi, the Civil Rights movement, Tea Party protests, to name just a few.

------
Mc_Big_G
Fuck that, don't silence yourself. There's no reason why you can't get
involved in other ways as well.

~~~
dwaltrip
It doesn't need to be framed as "silencing yourself". It could be framed as
"withdrawing from the clusterfuck" or "preferring other mediums of information
exchange".

------
franciscop
Well I just did it a few days back [1].

It is working great, I am closer and closer to release _server_ [2] and
working on my Japanese which got rustly.

[1] [https://medium.com/@fpresencia/i-am-not-
superman-54b54e8ab49...](https://medium.com/@fpresencia/i-am-not-
superman-54b54e8ab491)

[2]
[https://github.com/franciscop/server](https://github.com/franciscop/server)

~~~
divbit
(Server) Looks cool. What is the intended benefit over something like express?

~~~
franciscop
Thank! In v1.0 most of the things that were deprecated from Express 4.0 [1]
(and a couple more) work out of the box. On v1.1 you get websockets for
free[2] as a router method and a plugin system that goes way beyond what is
possible with express middleware so other integrations are possible (think
about _passport_ , _aws ' s3_ and the likes).

Truth be told, for the initial release I only expect 2 groups of people to
truly benefit from this: those creating new projects on a regular basis and
those getting started with Node.js. I've taught to some people how to get
started with Node.js and since Express 4.0 it's been quite _challenging_ so I
expect this to really help.

[1]
[http://expressjs.com/en/guide/migrating-4.html](http://expressjs.com/en/guide/migrating-4.html)

[2] Not yet available (and wouldn't work on jsfiddle anyway):
[https://jsfiddle.net/franciscop/6ca5gzn7/](https://jsfiddle.net/franciscop/6ca5gzn7/)

------
generic_user
> If you're running a startup delete your account and look up from your
> laptop.

> If you're a VC cut ties from members of your class that actively destroy
> free speech and rant about the coming dystopia.

This is just pants on fire hysteria. Its destructive to productive communities
where it takes a lot of silent toil and concentration by a varied group of
people to get anything done. Programming is not political activism. Neither is
starting a technology company. Neither is starting an open source project.

Software development is not exhibitionism. You can not have a few drinks and
show up with a sign and snappy chant and build a database or compiler. You can
not get a game engine working marching through the streets.

All of these Social issues have nothing to do with programming or computer
science. Its just a obnoxious divisive distraction by people who looking for
followers.

------
brunoluiz
For developers is a bit harder, as sometimes a project requires the Facebook
API and you only can use it if you have an account there. And what about the
events and groups created there to organize meetings, manifestations etc?

~~~
dvdhnt
Not to mention releases and announcements that industry folks release on
twitter. For me, it's usually JS related, and I hope that js.org becomes the
go-to resource that it has the potential to be.

~~~
brunoluiz
I guess that Twitter enables you to follow profiles through e-mail, while
Facebook doesn't (walled garden). So, maybe you could live without Twitter.

------
thilmo
>Volunteer to help immigrants assimilate

I thought the idea of immigrants assimilating was considered "racist"
nowadays.

Perhaps Trump really has moved the Overton window a bit?

~~~
rhizome
Would "feel welcome" make it better for you?

